
KubeEdge: Kubernetes Native Edge Computing Framework (Project Under CNCF) - kwang0126
https://github.com/kubeedge/kubeedge
======
roydivision
“Edge computing is a distributed computing paradigm which brings computation
and data storage closer to the location where it is needed, to improve
response times and save bandwidth.”

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edge_computing](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edge_computing)

------
fisherxu
KubeEdge is the first Kubernetes Native Edge Computing Platform with both Edge
and Cloud components open sourced!

